# From the point of view of a Necron



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

When I look at other fiction it is always the same - Space Marines winning against impossible odds, inquisitors burning heretics and a squad of guardsmen kicking ass and being smartasses at the same time.

I decided to do something completely different. This is from the point of view of a Necron warrior from the time it is woken for battle.

I haven’t read much of the Necron codex so I hope this is an original. If it isn’t can someone please tell me.

This is also in English as Necrons probably don’t speak it.

And if something happens straight away that should have taken ages (such as the first walking sequence) it isn’t really that way. It is just that nothing has happened between the start and end of the sequence. Just so you don’t get confused.

I have also included a glossary to make sure people understand some of the terms:
= True – pretty much means yes
= False – pretty much means no
The time is in our human time – 00.00.00.00 is Hours.Minutes.Seconds.Milliseconds
Squad means the unit that the Necron warrior is in

Here it is
*****

Activation Sequence
Power.Enabled = True
Systems.Enabled = True
Weapon.Enabled = True

Functioning…98%

Message Received
From...Lord13D
Header...We Are Under Attack
Body...Enemy = Human
Human = Space Marine
Message End

Squad Ready = True
Squad.Number = 10

Functioning…99%

Run Sequence.Walk
Destination = Predetermined1…Sarcophagus Entrance
Scanning…Area Clear = True
Destination Reached = True

Functioning…100%

Run Sequence.Walk
Destination = Planetary coordinates (353,7593)
Scanning…Area Clear = False
Enemy Sighted = True

Enemy Within Weapon Range = False

Message Received
From...Monolith43G
Header...Requesting Assistance
Body...Taking Damage
Hull Integrity = 87%
Teleporting Unit In 00.00.00.03
Message End

Teleporting In 00.00.00.02
Teleporting In 00.00.00.01
Teleporting In 00.00.00.00

Teleportation Successful = True

Scanning…Area Clear = False
Enemy.Sighted = True
Enemy = Warrior
Enemy.Number = 10

Enemy Within Weapon Range = True

Squad Sequence.Open Fire.Enabled = True

Weapon Ready = True

Run Sequence.Fire
Sequence.Fire.Enabled = True
Sequence.Fire Completed
Status = Successful

Enemy.Killed = 7

Taking Fire

Weapon Ready = True

Run Sequence.Fire
Sequence.Fire.Enabled = True
Sequence.Fire Completed
Status = Failed

Enemy Killed = 3

Squad.Damaged = 1
Warrior3.Status = Repairable

Warrior3.Repaired = True

Scanning…Area Clear = False
Enemy.Sighted = True
Enemy = Vehicle
Enemy.Number = 1

Enemy Missile Launch
Impact In 00.00.01.45

Weapon Ready = True

Run Sequence.Fire
Sequence.Fire Enabled = True
Sequence.Fire Completed
Status = Successful

Enemy.Killed = 0

Impact In 00.00.00.00

Scanning…Damage Taken
Left Leg.Status = Repairable
Torso.Status = Repairable
Left Arm.Status = Repairable
Weapon.Status = Not Repairable

Left Leg.Status = Repaired
Torso.Status = Repaired
Left Arm.Status = Repaired
Weapon.Status = Not Repaired

Squad Damaged = 7
Warrior1.Status = Not Repairable
Warrior2.Status = Not Repairable
Warrior3.Status = Repairable
Warrior5.Status = Not Repairable
Warrior6.Status = Not Repairable
Warrior8.Status = Not Repairable
Warrior10.Status = Not Repairable

Warrior1.Repaired = False
Warrior2.Repaired = False
Warrior3.Repaired = True
Warrior5.Repaired = False
Warrior6.Repaired = False
Warrior8.Repaired = False
Warrior10.Repaired = False

Enemy.Status = Destroyed

Scanning…Area Clear = True

Run Sequence.Walk
Destination = Planetary coordinates (353,7593)
Scanning…Area Clear = True

Enemy Inbound
Enemy.Status = Flying Warrior

Enemy Within Weapon Range = True

Squad Sequence.Open Fire Enabled = True

Weapon Ready = False

1Enemy Killed = 1

Enemy In Close Combat Range = True

Close Combat Weapon Ready = True

Run Sequence.Attack
Sequence.Attack.Enabled = True
INTERRUPTED

Enemy Attack Inbound
Impact In 00.00.00.31

Run Sequence.Parry
Sequence.Parry.Enabled = True
Sequence.Parry Completed
Status = Failed

Impact In 00.00.00.00

Scanning…Damage Taken
Torso.Status = Not Repairable

Torso.Status = Not repaired

Functioning 67%

Enemy Attack Inbound
Impact In 00.00.00.41

Run Sequence.Parry
Sequence.Parry Enabled = False

Impact In 00.00.00.00

Unable To Scan

Functioning 7%

Power.Enabled = False

System Shutdown

*****
The End

Just to clarify, I made the warrior repair sequences different to the other repair sequences on purpose.

If a shooting sequence is failed it just means that the shot missed. Same with the parry.

Please comment on what you thought of it and tell me if you found any mistakes
Thanks:victory:


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

ok, so you know, NONE of the codex is from the necrons eyes. and I dunno bout the other alien codex' but I think they are all from the imperial library point of view too.

most of the fluff in the current necron codex is done by scribes of the imperium attempting to figure them out.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

This is brilliantly, fantastically original. I didn't think Necron point of views could work, but you've proved me wrong. Very well done with it.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

At a glance I thought it would be tedious, but no, actually kinda works. I want to see more, with epic encounters between warriors and 'fex's or Abaddon or something along those lines. That would be awesome. Ooh, and do stuff from other units, you know, the battle from the eyes of a flayed one or a lord. Man yeah, awesome stuff, keep it coming!.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

unfortunitly, thomas2, it doesnt work.

the fact is, is that there would not be a necron point of view like that, since, even though they are atomatons, they are also still living creatures, their thought process isnt a machines thought processor, its that of a soulless shell of what used to be a very angery and short lived race.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

it was a nice try but like KrythosMJarenkai said they are just angry souls. it would be more like a single thought -kill kill kill kill- comeing from the nightbringer or other ctan burned into the hatred thet keeps them going.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the two above me are right...honestly, it's a great approach, but I think it would work better through the eyes of a servitor.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

It's completely original, and you pulled it off very well. I like the way you used the words to convey what the Warrior was doing, without actually describing it. The truth is that it doesn't stick entirely to the fluff, but I don't think that's too bad, considering the scope of the 40K universe. I think there's some elbow room when it comes to the races. 

Good work!
-Dirge


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

lol, that is an awesome approach. It isnt true, but it is much better than actual necrons, which as the above posters explained are angry souls trapped in metal bodies. Kudos to you for thinking of that!


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

As funny as this is..who would seriously read a book like this?


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

this isnt meant to be a book Druchii, he simply did something innovative and original. It is a _short_ story, aimed to entertain us. And I actually would read a book like this. Its machinistic point of view amuses me. It describes things without actually doing so, it explains things with barely half a dozen words. It is an easier, simpler and more entertaining way to write.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Reminds me of Java II back in high school....back when I would shoot rubber bands and listen to loud music.

*sigh*
Good times.
-Dirge


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Lol, so this is what you were gonna do?
Nicely done.
I still reckon you need the necron codex if your going to continue it.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

i think it would suit the armies of the adept mechanicus far better


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

i didn't know that they were living

i thought they were just machines

i'm also surprised at all of the positive feedback. thanks

and if you're wondering, i won't continue. it was a spur of the moment thing


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

absolutely awesomek:


----------



## bucket_boy101 (Jul 8, 2008)

It seems as though they "talk" in a language similar to that used in MS Visual Basic!:laugh:


----------

